# Donkey Conformation??



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about donkeys either but I have to say she's adorable. And a lot prettier than most I've seen. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Violetsky888 (Nov 29, 2013)

She is a beaut! I think what makes her more attractive than usual is she ISN'T
slab sided. I guess round curves even look good on equines too!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know about donkey confo but she's soo cute! A lot prettier than some other donkeys I've seen.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not a donkey person, but if you gauge by horse standards then I'd say that this donkey has _a little bit_ of weakness in the back and every so slightly toes out. Could you take and post some better pictures for conformation? That way the donkey people here could give you a better conformation critique. =D
By the pictures it looks like he has a good attitude, and that is more important to me than any slight build problems.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

You really need to post better pics - squarer angles from lower down for eg. I hear you loud & clear about the lack of good info available about donkeys! So... I have a fair amount of experience with them (& great love for them) but no hard & fast facts on confo as compares to a horse, just what I've observed & upon speaking to other donkey people, seems to be normal. Of course, considering carefully how much 'normal' stuff is unhealthy & subject to their management, as with horses....

First up, she is very fat(even her tail looks fat!) & definitely needs to lose a fair few. Donks are built for really poor, arid type environments & as such are even more sensitive to the rich feeds & environments they're kept compared to horses, so therefore more at risk of IR, laminitis, cushings, etc.

The donkey differences that I think are *healthily* normal; Obviously their backs are built quite differently, far more flexible, no wither, etc. 'Cow hocked' is also a normal state of affairs for them. & they are usually a bit base narrow all round & have narrow shoulders & more angular croup.

'Broken forward' hoof/pastern angles also appear natural, as do (generally) slightly more upright hoof confo. A/p hoof balance in relation to the frog is also quite different, with a lot more toe in front of the frog apex than *should* be present in a horse. The heel corners end well forward of the rear of the frog and the quarters quarters tend to be straight or curve inwards a little. **However the basic principles of hoofcare are the same & walls/heels should be short, frogs full & wide, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay I know zip about donkeys but if I were to look at him like a horse, I would say he's a bit swaybacked and calf kneed but for all we know, that could be a good thing in donkeys!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

loosie said:


> You really need to post better pics - squarer angles from lower down for eg. I hear you loud & clear about the lack of good info available about donkeys! So... I have a fair amount of experience with them (& great love for them) but no hard & fast facts on confo as compares to a horse, just what I've observed & upon speaking to other donkey people, seems to be normal. Of course, considering carefully how much 'normal' stuff is unhealthy & subject to their management, as with horses....
> 
> First up, she is very fat(even her tail looks fat!) & definitely needs to lose a fair few. Donks are built for really poor, arid type environments & as such are even more sensitive to the rich feeds & environments they're kept compared to horses, so therefore more at risk of IR, laminitis, cushings, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the pictures-like I said, she was being squirrelly on the rope (A work in progress!)  I did my best to get the important parts, like the hind legs and the shoulders, but all the better views came out blurry because she kept moving. 

I agree with you about the weight. She's lost a bit since I got her, but it's hard to ration her feed without rationing my mare and the others she's being kept with. Some of it might also be her winter coat, which is almost 3 inches long right now. 

I know about the high risk of founder, laminitis, etc. and the need to stay away from rich feed. I've heard that during the winter they should be fed 3/4 grass hay and 1/4 straw, but I don't really feel comfortable feeding anything that much straw, and my horse(s) and other livestock can't have it, so I've just been feeding a straight low-nutrition grass hay, not the richer kind like timothy grass or orchard grass. My mare is also an easy keeper, but I've had to supplement her with a little grain and alfalfa pellets to make up for the gaps in the grass hay diet. 

Anyway, I figure she could use the little extra "fluff" in the super cold parts of winter when it hits -20 F or lower out here. Once it gets past that point, I plan to put a little more effort into dropping weight off her, but for now she needs it. They all have access to a shelter, which acts as a windbreak and rain/snow cover, but it doesn't help the sheer temperature. Not to mention they'd all rather just turn their tails to the wind anyway (Silly horses ).

Thanks!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

She needs her feet trimmed by somebody who know donkey feet.

From the pictures they don't look the correct angle especially the front right one

She looks swaybacked which isn't normal for a donkey IMO


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

By donkey standards she is not very fat. I would not shed a bead of sweat over her weight. As an owner of a [recently aquired] obese donkey, I can honestly say your donk is not in a sad state of affairs. (We are working on it, but winter isn't the season for crash diets.) Also, she isn't swaybacked. She has more of a curve to her back than your average donkey. Generally they have 'straighter' backs, for lack of a better word. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with your donkey that will cause her to fall apart. Toed out? Yes, but not terribly so. Being toed out is quite common among horses and donks alike. She is a very nice looking girl, have fun with her!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spellcheck said:


> I've heard that during the winter they should be fed 3/4 grass hay and 1/4 straw, but I don't really feel comfortable feeding anything that much straw, and my horse(s) and other livestock can't have it, so I've just been feeding a straight low-nutrition grass hay, not the richer kind like timothy grass or orchard grass. My mare is also an easy keeper, but I've had to supplement her with a little grain and alfalfa pellets to make up for the gaps in the grass hay diet.[\quote]
> 
> Straw can be high in nsc too, as with grass hay & grain, etc. 'Poor' quality & native grass hay - compared to 'good improved' types are generally lower & therefore better for Horses. Donk may need restricting tho android grazing muzzle one option. Regardless of hay quality its likely deficient in nutrients, so supping appropriately is beneficial. Grain doesn't give much nutrition though & alfalfa may be too high in calcium, energy, etc, esp for a donkey. Id opt for a good min supp that was palatable alone or with very little feed.
> 
> Not very fat by donkey standards? Well considering the amount of grossly obese donkeys, I'd have to agree& I wouldn't call her obese either, winter coat may also be disguising a bit, but considering the very serious health probs common to overweigh animals I wouldn't be sweating but would be taking measures


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Also agree not sway backed n good looking ;-)


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

ChitChatChet said:


> She needs her feet trimmed by somebody who know donkey feet.
> 
> From the pictures they don't look the correct angle especially the front right one
> 
> She looks swaybacked which isn't normal for a donkey IMO


I had a farrier come out just about a bit after I got her actually. He said that that was the natural angle of her feet, and that donkey feet can be a lot taller. The john that came with her had almost no angle to his feet. The farrier fixed that a bit, but for the most part that's how they were supposed to be  Donkey feet grow a lot slower too, but she is due for another trim soon.
Believe me, before he told me that I was freaking out about their feet and thought they would be lame lol  

I did notice the slightly more swayed back than is normal. I think it's a mixture of being long backed and having had a foal before. According to her teeth (which I'm just assuming is close enough to a horse) she's about 10-15. I'm working on stretches to strengthen and straighten her back like I have been for my mare, who is also long backed (though not swaybacked yet). Honestly though, I'm thankful for the slight swayback, as long as it doesn't impair her, because it will hold a saddle a bit better. 

Thanks!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spellcheck said:


> He said that that was the natural angle of her feet, and that donkey feet can be a lot taller. The john that came with her had almost no angle to his feet. The farrier fixed that a bit, but for the most part that's how they were supposed to be  Donkey feet grow a lot slower too,


Can't judge her feet fairly from those angles & hoof pics as per the link in my signature line are needed if you want hoof critique. Oh, forgot but a friend has a good website with a page on donkey hooves, if you would like to look; donkey hoofcare 

They shouldn't be taller but can be steeper/broken forward in appearance. If they're tall, as in frog off the ground, that's not correct. They should still conform to the basic principles that apply to horses, & as for horses, hoof balance & what else may be happening in the body will govern angles to a fair degree. *Unhealthy* hooves of donkeys & horses grow a lot slower, but donk hooves don't necessarily grow any different rate at all IMO, it's down to health & supply & demand(You don't use it, you won't grow it). Generally I find the same average trim schedule applies as for a horse - 3-6 weekly is ideal.



> Honestly though, I'm thankful for the slight swayback, as long as it doesn't impair her, because it will hold a saddle a bit better.


Unfortunately, while I wouldn't call it swayed, it is a weaker back than straight, so actuall LESS fit to be ridden. If you mean the shape of a saddle, you will need to get one specially fitted, or use a treeless, because it will damage her back to put on a badly fitting horse saddle, particularly onto an already weak back. I'd want to build her up a bit first, before riding much, as well as ensure her feet were in good shape.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

loosie said:


> They shouldn't be taller but can be steeper/broken forward in appearance. If they're tall, as in frog off the ground, that's not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, while I wouldn't call it swayed, it is a weaker back than straight, so actuall LESS fit to be ridden. If you mean the shape of a saddle, you will need to get one specially fitted, or use a treeless, because it will damage her back to put on a badly fitting horse saddle, particularly onto an already weak back. I'd want to build her up a bit first, before riding much, as well as ensure her feet were in good shape.


Sorry, I should have been a little more clear  When I said "taller" I actually meant "less angled" lol First word that came to mind  
Thanks for the link!  

With the swayback, I was more referencing the problem a lot of donkeys and mules have with the saddle sliding right over their shoulders and down their neck. I'd probably end up needing a saddle breeching anyway, but the slightly curved back should help.


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

really cute


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spellcheck said:


> With the swayback, I was more referencing the problem a lot of donkeys and mules have with the saddle sliding right over their shoulders and down their neck. I'd probably end up needing a saddle breeching anyway, but the slightly curved back should help.


Yep, breeching or crupper will fix that:wink:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

From the pictures you have, I don't see any fat pad, which is good. Once they have them, it's almost impossible to get them off. Slow feeder nets are a godsend for donkey owners. My mini donks only get 1 flake a day in their slow feeders. Donkey hoofs are more upright than horses & finding a farrier that understands the correct conformation for donkey feet is very improtant!


----------

